# Sexing African Pygmy Mice



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

as above really :whistling2: (please note this is african pygmy mice as in the little 2p sized mice, not african pygmy doormice). wanted some of these for ages and now the oppertunity may have arrived but there a breeding pair and have bred in the past. so im unsure what to do, as from what i gather they breed like crazy once they get going and id rather not have hundreds of baby mice to house, current plan is allow them to have one litter and then split them into 2 same sex groups but im not relishing the thought of trying to sex something that small. if its going to be rediculously hard il just continue holding out for a same sex group to become available. unless theres demand for young pygmy mice?

sorry for the bit of a ramble, had a long day :lol2: thanks in advance for all replys :2thumb:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

nobody know? magnifying glass and blind faith it is then :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Put them in a glass and look underneath  They are very obviously MALE when mature and only females have nipples.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

thank you :no1: at what stage do things start showing though? i know there weaned at 4 weeks and sexually mature at 6 (ish) weeks? and the glass idea sounds a lot more practical than my 'trying to catch them and looking underneath' idea... :blush::lol2:


----------

